# covering suport beam



## jagermeister (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello,

I have a support beam that runs along the length of my living room and hallway. It's size is approximatley 4"x8". It's supported on each end by a wall and in the center of the span there's a support column approximately 4"x4" in size.

The material of the beam and column is wood which has been painted over in white. Not sure on the type of wood but it's not nice lumber or anything. It appears very porous and even through the paint you can see all the minor indentations and wood grains and such.

We're installing 3/4" red oak flooring throughout the house that we're going to do a natural finish on and I'd like to do something with this beam and column to make it blend in with everything.

My idea is to wrap the beam and column in oak and do a clear finish on it as well. Unless other people have other suggestions.

My question is, how would be the best way to do this? I guess some choices would be to use 1"x solid oak material (expensive?), or 3/4" oak plywood material, or 3/8" oak plywood material. Regardless, my cuts are going to have to be VERY good to make it look as though it's a solid oak beam and column.

Has anyone ever done this and have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## TileAndTimber (Dec 22, 2008)

*post wrap*

You may want to take a look at any local building center for a "post wrap".
These are decorative wood posts that are hollow and split in half so they can be easily cut to height and wrapped around an existing support beam.

I'm not certain of the cost, but you will definitely save time over building a box of solid or ply oak. Should also end up looking much more professional.

If seen several styles available unfinished, so that you simply clear coat to match you new wood floor.
good luck


----------



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

It's not entirely too difficult to wrap beams. You either need a a table saw that is very accurate, or a decent router table. I've always used 3/4" ply when wrapping, and have always had good luck just mitering the beams together all at just over a 45 degree angle, like a 45.25 or less. Takes a little finagling, but always looks good. Now if you have a router table you can get a locking miter bit for it. You run one piece of the material flat on either side and the other on its side, and they literally "lock" together at a perfect 90. It's really nice. But heck look into what TileAndTimber said, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## jagermeister (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for your replies.

I've been looking into the post wrap, however, it seems that that product is specifically for round posts, the kind everyone has in their basement supporting the overhead steel beam. I'm having trouble finding anything for square columns.

I may try my hand with the 3/4" oak ply. I have a table saw and may try using that, or, this may be my excuse to finally get a router table. I suppose if I can't get good joints I can cover them with oak moulding. That would be a last resort, though, because I'd relaly like to get this to look like a solid oak beam.

Thanks again for your replies


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 14, 2008)

A friend of mine has post beams capped with pieces of solid oak, butted, then with one of the corners rounded over (with a router bit) - that is to say there are 2 pieces with rounded ends and 2 pieces with 90* ends that butt into the other 2. I really like them, they definately give the appearance of solid wood. The rounded edges sort of hid the joints.

You could maybe use pieces of ply for the 2 sides that aren't rounded over. Or buy quarter round and butt 4 pieces of ply to them but then the grain won't be continuous.


----------

